# Kyleigh 5 month old future protector



## soccermom470 (Mar 14, 2011)

My hunny bought me my beautiful companion. She is my friend, my protector, and hopefully future baby momma to a few litters of puppies


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

FYI - I moved all the posts about the breeding comment to the Breeding section of the website.

Comments about the PICTURE can be posted here.

Comments about the BREEDING should go in the other posts (there are two because I could not merge them together).

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...400-kyleigh-5-month-old-future-protector.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...gh-5-month-old-future-protector-part-2-a.html


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I would love to see more pics of this beautiful girl. She is a beauty and I think we got sidetracked by the other issue.

Please post some more so we can see her beautiful face.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

She is a very beautiful girl!! Please post more pics!!


----------

